

Ask HN: How do you recover HN password? - barking

On one machine I'm logged out.<p>So I thought there would be a password recovery
option on the log in page but there isn`t.
Nor are there any contact details available apart from general yc enquiries.
I can`t find anything in the FAQ either.
======
rangibaby
This might be helpful: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=606842>

~~~
barking
Thanks for that. Guess i`ll have to bug someone so!

------
ColinWright
Recent experience shows if you repeatedly try to log in and fail you will be
offered the option to recover your password, provided you filled in the
appropriate field in your profile.

